# San Antonio (32-16) at Boston (38-9)



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

This would be a huge victory. With the celtics being bitten by the injury bug lately it will be interesting to see how they go up against one of the elite defensive teams in the NBA.


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

this ought to be a low scoring game..top two defensive teams here..hope the c's pull this out..
powe and big baby must really step up in this one with perk out..
if scab gets more minutes than big baby,im not watching the 2nd half.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Powe Show starting today. Unfortunately, it's against TD.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

The world just collapsed.

Random announcer:

"Scalabrine, a fan favorite here."


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Ginobili will continue to tear up Allen keeps playing defense like this.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

I love you, Paul Pierce.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

I love you even more, now, Paul.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Big Baby, not so much.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Pierce vs Ginobili right
now.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

LamarButler said:


> Pierce vs Ginobili right
> now.


Pierce is winning. 5-5 for 13 points.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

When is the last time Scalabrine hit a ****ing jumpshot?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

woww. ray got murdered


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

What Hang Time!!!!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Amazing dish


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ray is playing amazing basketball right now. What passing


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Somebody remind Powe that he shouldn't be running a fast break


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Im going to pretend like Scalabrine didn't just do that


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm really impressed with Pierce's defense. I haven't seen them much this year, but he's really improved.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

How the **** did ray miss that layup?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

not fair. Stoudamire shoulda had to jump


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

wtf? why was duncan jumping? that was stoudemire in on the held ball.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

nice shot by pierce, probably should have held for last though. not a bad first half all in all.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Someone should probably tell Walton they're not actually tied at the half.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

They just said scalabrine is a big fan favorite AGAIN. big 3 by allen. about time he hit a shot this half.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

AND AGAIN! SCABS is not a fan favorite.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Rondo: 1 pt 9 ast 7 reb


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Celtics want this win badly, Spurs not so much.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Woo, we win again! 39-9, undefeated against the West!


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

and again,without Garnett.We are just too good.Go C's.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Anyone catch Bill Walton's rant at halftime? What was it about? Did one of the announcers say something stupid about Cedric Maxwell? I saw Stu Scott getting all uncomfortable as Walton went off... Anything?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

narrator said:


> Anyone catch Bill Walton's rant at halftime? What was it about? Did one of the announcers say something stupid about Cedric Maxwell? I saw Stu Scott getting all uncomfortable as Walton went off... Anything?


Yeah I caught it and was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

narrator said:


> Anyone catch Bill Walton's rant at halftime? What was it about? Did one of the announcers say something stupid about Cedric Maxwell? I saw Stu Scott getting all uncomfortable as Walton went off... Anything?


Jackson and Van Gundy were talking about the C's one day retiring Pierce's #. Van Gundy said how he needs to do more. Then sometime after talking about it, Jackson said something to the effect they had low standards with Maxwell's # up there and that if he was up there, Pierce should too.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

What a great win by the Celtics.

We beat the defending champions without Garnett and Perkins, our starting big men who log a total of 60 minutes a game a night for us. Pierce had an amazing game. It was a very efficient 35 points against a defensive juggernaut. He set the tone offensively and played sound defense at the same time. Before he started to get double teamed, he was unstoppable. Allen contributed by making plays on the pick and roll while Pierce was out. He also hit a crucial 3 towards the end. Glen Davis played his *** off. He stepped it up big time against Tim Duncan. He bodied him up and wouldn't budge, allowing our defense to disrupt the passing lanes. His defense allowed us to play honest and not have to double team. He always seemed to come up with a steal whenever we needed one. House made some very needed buckets in the 2nd. Tony Allen played great defense on Ginobili at the end, not leaving his feet. Rondo crashed the boards for us. He held it down in every department ouside of scoring.

The haters are running out of reasons to doubt the Celtics. 

They questioned what would happen if one of the Big 3 got injured. Well, we're 5-2 without Garnett, our best player. During that stretch, both Pierce and Allen each felt the effects of the flu for 2 games. Our two losses, by Cleveland and Orlando, were awfully close. Orlando needed a miraculous gamewinning shot and Cleveland barely won when Pierce had the flu. Anyways, both are elite teams in the Eastern Conference. 

In that 7 game stretch, we've taken out Dallas and San Antonio, which also answers some of the questions from the haters. They said we couldn't beat Phoenix, San Antonio or Dallas. We've beaten 2 out of the 3 so far, without our best player. And to those who say we only have this record because we play in the East, we're still undefeated against the West. 

Our role players have stepped it up and slienced the critics about our depth. Rondo has turned into an all-around point guard and an excellent compliment to our stars, and he can now score in bunches when needed. Powe and Davis, both step in and come through with steady contributions in scoring, rebounding, and hustle. Tony Allen has bounced back from his knee injury and is hitting his jumpshots. He has become a smarter basketball player and is still an energizer that can slash through opposing defenses for layups. House hits a great deal of his open shots and spreads the floor. He also creates for himself and brings great scoring punch and energy. All of our players have stepped it up and are fully competent. Hell, even Kendrick Perkins has had a couple 20 point games. The Celtics have proven our depth is not an issue.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Jackson and Van Gundy were talking about the C's one day retiring Pierce's #. Van Gundy said how he needs to do more. Then sometime after talking about it, Jackson said something to the effect they had low standards with Maxwell's # up there and that if he was up there, Pierce should too.


Ah, no wonder Walton flipped out. He had fire in his eyes when he was talking about Maxwell. Thanks for that!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Just dropping in to say what a great win it was your Cs got today. I was very impressed by the all around of play of the whole Celtics team.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

didnt get to see the game unfortunately, but its a great win especially with KG out..

still undefeated against the west, which is pretty incredible when you think about it


----------



## HoopTube (Jan 30, 2008)

Avalanche said:


> didnt get to see the game unfortunately, but its a great win especially with KG out..
> 
> still undefeated against the west, which is pretty incredible when you think about it


i dun have the game highlights but here's one where Pierce score 35 points
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/U_L120Bi3sc&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/U_L120Bi3sc&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks Man! Nice to see Pierce firing against one of the top teams in the league, Bowen and floppo looked helpless


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

The Celts proved that there's no I in TEAM today. 
I was very proud of them today. 

Paul was stellar. 

Glen Davis did a tremendous job on someone that is VERY hard to guard. One Mr. Tim Duncan. Davis also had that beautiful kick out to Posey instead of forcing up the shot as well as the 9 pts, 8 boards and THREE steals. 

Ray Allen was great and if anyone Disses Rondo again I'll wash their mouths out with soap.

LOL. Nice contributions by pretty much every one. 

FWIW, I was screaming at the screen for two reasons yesterday. And two reasons only. 
1. Pierce has to do MORE to get his # retired???? 
2. Scalabrine is a fan favorite???

Now that we're doing well, the commentators might want to get to know the Celtics and the fans..................just a little.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Watching the game now... and im very impressed with the D Baby is playing on Duncan, his low base of gravity makes him almost impossible to back down


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

While the win is great, i still find the fact that with 30-40 seconds to go, up 3 Pierce holds the ball for the whole shot clock and runs an Iso... which he misses, if it wasnt for the hustle on the offensive boards that play could have cost us yet again.

oh and manu's a freakin clown


----------

